# Good mains for 3BLD?



## hecker2s (Dec 24, 2022)

I'm pretty new to 3bld and I wanna get really into it, but my rs3m simply won't do.

There are no good videos explaining which cubes are main worthy for bld. 

Please give me 3 options: budget, quality and expensive.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 24, 2022)

I use the rs3m and can get sub 20 solves on it. I've heard that the dayan tengyun v2 and the valk elite are good options but I don't have them so idk.


----------



## Anthonycube (Dec 24, 2022)

What's wrong with your rs3m? If it isn't good the tengyun v1 is good and it you are looking for another quiet cube then the tornado v2 might be a good option


----------



## Cuban_Cuber (Dec 24, 2022)

Anthonycube said:


> What's wrong with your rs3m? If it isn't good the tengyun v1 is good and it you are looking for another quiet cube then the tornado v2 might be a good option


The Tornado V2 is okay, however it isn't legal for competitions since it has an irremovable logo.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 24, 2022)

Cuban_Cuber said:


> The Tornado V2 is okay, however it isn't legal for competitions since it has an irremovable logo.


I think you can rub it off with sugar if you make sure to take the center piece out first so no sugar gets stuck in the cube. It may leave some scratches but very unnoticable ones


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 24, 2022)

Tengyun V1 is good. I personally use the Gan air m. However, the Valk Elite is just a rock solid puzzle and is really good.


----------



## hecker2s (Dec 24, 2022)

my rs3m(2020) is pretty old and the slices are bad. I already have a tornado v3 for normal 3x3, and I have no intentions of removing the logo with sugar (also wtf?) or at all. I'm trying to choose between tengyun v1 and gts3m. i don't know if I would like the tengyun OOTB and setting it up with good old screwdrivers seems like a pain and I would prob get the tensions uneven. the gts3m is quite old, which is why I don't think I will like it.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2022)

I believe Tommy Cherry (3BLD WR holder) uses the GTS3M, and the Tengyun is also a popular choice. I personally don’t have the Tengyun, so I can’t speak to how good it is, but the GTS3M works very well



hecker2s said:


> the gts3m is quite old, which is why I don't think I will like it.



Isn’t the Tengyun V1 just as old/older than the GTS3M?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 24, 2022)

ProStar said:


> I believe Tommy Cherry (3BLD WR holder) uses the GTS3M, and the Tengyun is also a popular choice. I personally don’t have the Tengyun, so I can’t speak to how good it is, but the GTS3M works very well
> 
> 
> 
> Isn’t the Tengyun V1 just as old/older than the GTS3M?


The tengyv1 and gts3 are both good. The tengy can be very flexible. I use the zhanchi pro and th gts3.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 25, 2022)

GTS3 is actually goated for BLD, don’t not get it because it is old.


----------



## hecker2s (Dec 25, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> GTS3 is actually goated for BLD, don’t not get it because it is old.


The gts3m is quite more expensive than the tengyun. Is that difference that big?


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 25, 2022)

I prefer MF3RS 2021 for both 3BLD and MBLD events. It has worked well for me tbh!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 25, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> I use the rs3m and can get sub 20 solves on it. I've heard that the dayan tengyun v2 and the valk elite are good options but I don't have them so idk.


sub20 3bld?


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 25, 2022)

ProStar said:


> I believe Tommy Cherry (3BLD WR holder) uses the GTS3M,


I think he has got good results with the rs3m super too which is a lot cheaper.


----------



## hecker2s (Dec 25, 2022)

i dont really mind price, but is the difference between the tengyun v1 and gts3m that big? i know tommy likes gts and dylan likes tengyun


----------



## brickinapresent (Dec 25, 2022)

tengyun v1


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 26, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> sub20 3bld?


Yes, but not at all consistently. My pb is 17.69, achieved with the rs3m.

Btw, I'm wondering why you need a better cube @hecker2s. You said you were new to 3BLD, which means you are more than probably using OP, which involves only outer layer turns (T perms, Y perms and sometimes an R perm). This means the same cube as you use for 3x3 should be just fine. Using a 3BLD main different from your 3x3 main only becomes important when you use 3style, which involves many E and S moves (and M, but you probably can do those already because Z and H perm, maybe U), and therefore you need a cube that can do those moves well.

Besides, 3BLD beginners tend to pause so much that with a rubiks brand, they would get times comparable to if they were to use the best 3BLD cube out there, whatever that may be. The difference just gets annihilated because turning is a very small aspect of the solve for beginners.

As to your comment about there being no good videos about this topic, I believe Noah Swor has a really good one. If I can find it, I'll link it below.

Edit: i found the video, it isnt even specifically about hardware, it is about being sub 20. 

Funnily enough, all my points about not worrying about hardware until you are kinda fast already and mainly worrying about pauses reduction are backed up in this video. What is also funny, he even recommends the rs3m.

The part about hardware starts at 10:53.


----------



## hecker2s (Dec 26, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Yes, but not at all consistently. My pb is 17.69, achieved with the rs3m.
> 
> Btw, I'm wondering why you need a better cube @hecker2s. You said you were new to 3BLD, which means you are more than probably using OP, which involves only outer layer turns (T perms, Y perms and sometimes an R perm). This means the same cube as you use for 3x3 should be just fine. Using a 3BLD main different from your 3x3 main only becomes important when you use 3style, which involves many E and S moves (and M, but you probably can do those already because Z and H perm, maybe U), and therefore you need a cube that can do those moves well.
> 
> ...


A. I want to order a cube now because I'm anyway ordering something and I don't want to pay shipping twice.
B. I use M2.
C. The rs3m slices are garbage. I have it on tension 4 I think and it's pretty old too.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 26, 2022)

hecker2s said:


> A. I want to order a cube now because I'm anyway ordering something and I don't want to pay shipping twice.


Makes sense, go for it!


hecker2s said:


> B. I use M2.


Doesn't change anything about not needing a new main. 


hecker2s said:


> C. The rs3m slices are garbage. I have it on tension 4 I think and it's pretty old too.


Don't agree. And it doesn't matter for your times (assuming you don't average 30 seconds or faster, then it starts to matter a little bit). Im not saying you can't get a new nain, of course. If you want one, sure. But you don't need one.

Good luck with 3BLD, try to learn orozco corners if you haven't yet, it makes transitioning into 3style much easier! What is your long term goal for 3BLD and what do you currently average?


----------



## Thom S. (Dec 26, 2022)

hecker2s said:


> A. I want to order a cube now because I'm anyway ordering something and I don't want to pay shipping twice.


I could bet that by the time your 3BLD cube starts to matter, you'll have ordered something multiple times and there will be newer cubes on the market.


----------

